# Orthotics Fitting during E/M



## zaida120 (Aug 5, 2008)

When billing for fitting of orthotics, is it still appropriate to bill for the E/M visit or would this be included in the fitting?
Ex: 99213, 25
      97760
Should I append a modifier to the 97760?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aclements (Aug 12, 2008)

*Documentation tells the tale*

It depends on the physicians documentation. If the patient is only coming in for orthotics fitting then you cannot bill for the E&M. If the patient comes in for a visit and during the visit your physician decides the patient needs an orthotic and does the training for it lasting at least 15 minutes then you would bill the E&M with a 25 modifier.

Hope this helps,
Angie


----------



## zaida120 (Aug 12, 2008)

Angie,
Thank you this definitely helps!


----------

